# Breeding set back



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Breeding plans were going well then came the dreaded set back in my tri line or rather the splashed line to create my tri coloured.

First 3 generations of splashed everything went well then tumours started to appear in the does, none of the bucks showed any signs of tumours. Originally thought it was maybe feeding too much corn in the diet when first tumour appeared but have since ruled that out now. Feeders and pet types unaffected and all mice are fed the same diet and treated the same.

All those affected have traced back to either of 2 bucks and 6 does.

Any suggestions on how to eradicate it at this stage would be appreciated as at present I am thinking of stop all tri production and restart again with fresh stock later in the year when can get to a show to collect.

Observations seem to be the heavily splashed that develop the tumours when mice still under 13 weeks the lighter splashed seem to develop after giving birth to first or second litter what I would call medium splashed have developed tumours at all ages if that helps anyone giving advice.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

is it mainly mammary tumour?which are caused by a virus passed from mother to baby at birth.If it's that then I think you'd have two options.Scrap the line or outcross and breed huge quantities keeping only the ones that show no tumour tendencies.I'd choose to replace the stock since tri colours are reasonably easy to obtain.


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm having the same with Siamese. Does only, usually at the first litter stage, tumours are at the side of the neck. All I can do is try an outcross, Himmi in my case.

As Sarah says, it may be easier to obtain new stock.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I might be able to help you with stock at Manchester if you are rejoining the NMC (in Sept).I'm also planning on going to a rabbit show in Manch,Pendlebury on Nov 30th.Depends on whether the animals do their bit.I don't show normal tris but I've kept a small group and none have had tumours.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks Sarah I will be rejoining the NMC the past year been so busy with one thing and another, going to ring the treasurer and see if any other method available apart from sending a cheque or postal order by mail. Direct debit would be ideal as not forget then to renew.

I will if all goes to plan be attending the Manchester show 1 November hopefully manage to acquire all new stock Splashed, Broken and C dilutes then.


----------

